# Whats a good fly cast?



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Friend and I were out in the road practicing casting at Concan last weekend. Our farthest cast were about 75' and average was about 60'. Is this below average or are we doing allright? Think I may need some lessons.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a good cast if it's accurate.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Most situations 60 feet is good enough....but can you put the fly within a 1 foot diameter circle at 60 feet? When you can do that consistently, you are ready for most any fly fishing situation.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Out to the backing.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Distance is overrated. Accuracy is where it's at.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I agree with Salty Dog. If you can only cast 50' but can put it on a plate every time you'll catch more fish than a dude that can cast 70' but can't put it in a hula hoop.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you learn to cast 60', accurately into at brisk breeze and you should be able to handle any situation, fresh or salt. But, distance is only one part of the equation. If you get an opportunity, it's well worth the investmant to attend a one or two day school that will take you from A-Z on what you need to know, how to do and in which situation. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

long, accurate casts never go out of style.... 

most will say that you only need to cast 50ft... that's because that is as far as many can cast accurately... the guy who can punch 70ft into a breeze, and do it accurately is going to catch more fish..... 

on a calm day, i can get into the backing.... and dry line at the park, i can easily....

it's always different when a stiff breeze is blowing the wrong way, the fly and line are wet, etc. etc. 

being able to get that extra 10' accurate or not, can sometimes come in handy!!



TIGHT LOOPS!


----------



## eatmymosca (Mar 10, 2008)

HAL01 you couldn't cast a whole line if your life depended on it!!!!!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

pevotva said:


> What's a good flycast?QUOTE]
> 
> One that lands where the fish can see it and take it!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I think it really depends upon what kind of fish you are going after. I've seen times when fishing for spooky Islamorada bonefish or permit when if you couldn't cast 80' you didn't have a chance, because the fish would spook if you tried to pole any closer.

I think, as has been said, if you can cast accurately and consistently 60-70' you should be able to handle 80-90% of the situations.

THE "ALWAYS WISH I COULD CAST FARTHER THAN I DO" JAMMER


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

To illustrate the importance of accuracy...I'd like to recount a story recently told to me by a very reliable source.

The greatest Permit fisherman ever, arguably, was the recently departed Del Brown. During his lifetime, Del recorded over 500 Permit caught on the fly. I recently had the pleasure of fishing with the guy who often guided Del and taught him many Permit fishing techniques.

Del had arthritis, a pretty bad case apparently, and could only cast about 40 feet...but his casts were described to me as the quickest and most accurate this guide had ever seen. Del wouldn't attempt landing Tarpon because of his arthritis, but enjoyed hooking them. 

If you have ever fished for Permit on the fly, you can really appreciate this story. If the greatest ever can do it with 40 foot casts, seems maybe we should emphasize accuracy and minimum false casts.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I don't blind fly cast often, but it is handy on low visibilty days, searching with a spoon or popper. For blind casting, accuracy is not as important as length since you're just covering water. And, length makes a big difference. 

Consider that a 40 foot cast can only be stripped back about 10 feet before you should lift up and cast again. A 50 foot cast is only 25% farther, but you double the amount of water fished before recasting. Go to 60 feet, which is a reasonably easy length and you triple the amount of water covered. You get an exponential return for added length.

That said, I agree with all the previous comments about accuracy for sight casting opportunities.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

squidmotion said:


> on a calm day, i can get into the backing.... and dry line at the park, i can easily....


Yeah, yeah, me too but I don't get to fish for redfish on calm days in the park. Hahahaha! You know how many times I have seen a redfish at 90-100', cast to it and caught it? None. Hell I can't see a redfish at over prolly 40-50' unless it is tailing or backing. If that is the case then I can get closer. A shorter precise cast is always better for me than a super long cast where way too much can go wrong.

I am not the best fly caster. Not the best by any means. But I will wear 'em out day in and day out on my short game. Reading the fish, boat positioning and a nice accurate short-mid range game keeps my knots tested. But that is just me. I am sure we all do our thing a little differently.

If a guy can cast from 20-50' accurately and quickly when needed, I can get him some pulls. No problem.


----------



## 91 Ag (Aug 16, 2004)

I consider myself a beginner and have only caught redfish on the fly but my observation is this: Accuracy is incredibly important. But, if you can't shoot a significant amount of line quick (1 false cast & fly in the water within 4 seconds), then neither accuracy or distance matter because you will have already spooked your fish.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

It is all about placement! Focus on accuracy!! Accuracy lands fish!  

If you want to learn more about casting farther, check out "Saltwater Flycasting: 10 Steps to Distance and Power" on DVD. You can get it at Bass Pro Shop (online or in the store). It is an exceptional DVD, and it comes with @ 50 page manual! It will definitely help you improve your distance and accuracy! 

Good luck! (I am still learning to cast a fly rod myself, but a good friend recommended this DVD to me and it is awesome!)


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Salty Dog said:


> Distance is overrated. Accuracy is where it's at.


Roger that


----------



## Gartooth (Sep 7, 2004)

For sightfishing scenarios on the TX Coast, ditto all the previous advice of focusing on accuracy- solid core stroke and accuracy are key. 



But there are some situations where distance is the game. Aside from the advantage of exposure time when blind casting, one example of where distance really comes into play is when you are trying to reach surfacing fish. What comes to mind is standing on the bow of a boat trying to keep up with a school of stripers. They come up and start banging then in seconds they're gone. If you don't get your fly to them, the next time they surface they'll be 50 or 100 yards away. It will test your composure and you always seem to need 15 more feet of cast 10 seconds quicker. Granted, that's sort of a unique situation, but it pays to be able to shoot a longass cast when you need to. 

Casey


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

The trick is do that into the wind with accuracy... Sounds good though. Once you get the double haul down... no worries!!


----------

